# Salmon sashimi please



## dallibee

Hi all.

I am on my way to Tokyo today to find a house and school. how do you say 'salmon sashimi please' in japanese? as I am planning to say that a lot in the coming week


----------



## larabell

dallibee said:


> ...how do you say 'salmon sashimi please' in japanese? as I am planning to say that a lot in the coming week


Sashimi is already Japanese and the pronunciation is pretty much the same as in English. Salmon, technically, is "sake" (yes... same as the drink) but many Japanese change the "s" to "sh" to make it clear that they're not talking about the drink. It's also not uncommon for a Japanese speaker to say "saa-mon", which comes from the English name for the same fish.

As for the "please" part, you could simply tack "kudasai" onto the end or, if you're feeling a bit more polite, an "o negai shimasu" on the end instead.

So... "sake sashimi kudasai" or "sake sashimi o negai shimasu". The words sound pretty much like you'd expect from looking at the roman spelling.

While you're at it, try some "maguro" (tuna) and/or "hamachi" (yellowtail). You can probably find a chart with English/Japanese names and pictures if you hunt around. Some shops in areas frequented by non-Japanese will have such a chart in the restaurant and I believe you can find them at the shops in the airport.

Of course, if you find a kaiten-sushi (conveyor belt) you probably won't have to ask at all -- just grab the plates as they rotate past.


----------



## dallibee

thank you. I am salivating already


----------

